

Apple’s Retail Store Gameplan for the iPhone 6 Launch - tosh
http://9to5mac.com/2014/09/16/exclusive-this-is-apples-retail-store-gameplan-for-iphone-6plus-launch/

======
tosh
Customer journey gameplans. It's fascinating how much attention Apple pays to
retail details.

